# Topic Sponsor: ThePaintStore.com



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

We have a new sponsor for the Painting Topic and I'm pretty excited about it. It's a new website called:

*www.ThePaintStore.com* 

They are selling wholesale painting supplies and their prices are *really good*.

Please take a moment to check them out and make sure to tell them that you heard about them on ContractorTalk.com

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome www.ThePaintStore.com !


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

good site...they definitely favor wooster and corona, but hey...they are good companies--wish they sold my purdy pro extra glide 3" brushes, but you cant have it all....

wonder what their shipping costs are like, I forgot to check


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey cool...I think I got a direct mail piece from them recently advertising 98 cent 5 gallon screens. I definitely plan on putting an order in with them. Would be nice to see a little more selection as mentioned though.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I just ordered some drops and runners from them. I like to keep them on hand for walking in and out of occupied homes to keep the carpet clean. Snowy weather is upon us.

The drops and runners were super cheap, I thought, but the shipping was a tad more than I had anticipated.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW! I was just getting ready to buy some more stuff. Glad I saw this. Wooster brushes here: $16.99 - On that site: $9.23!!! I'm happy now. :thumbup:


----------



## PaintPro (Dec 7, 2006)

I called these guys, really helpful and nice. Bought the Wooster Super Fab covers at half the price of what I pay at my local shop. The prices are really, really good, hope they stay around a while! My order shipped the same day. Has anyone else ordered from them?


----------



## b34nz (Dec 7, 2006)

Added to my favs, I'm going to buy some of the brushes for staining and see how they work!


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone order from them yet? What are the shipping prices?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

metomeya said:


> Anyone order from them yet? What are the shipping prices?


What I can tell you is that over the last two days they have been watching this thread closely and making changes based on your feedback. They are very responsive.

Based on your feedback they changed to a simple sliding scale for shipping costs:













I think one of the owners is going to register and answer questions for you guys soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I placed an order today. Finally got some of those wooster 50/50's PWG likes to rave about. After using the SW 50/50 naps for over a year, I think I'm gonna try these. Prices are nice here, so I bought a case of em. Also picked up a case of roller screens, a box of butyl runners, and a case of sanding sponges. Didn't even get in the van to go to the paint store, hah! I like this place....Buying supplies here is a no brainer. Even with shipping I'm sure I've come out way ahead of what my local stores would do for me and I didn't have to ASK, BEG, or anything. Just got a great price for shopping!


----------



## b34nz (Dec 7, 2006)

edit, nvm


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

More selection would be great. Things I personally would like to see them offer (although I may be the only one, lol).

Brushes could be in more sizes (my fav is only in the 2.5).
Better selection of extension poles. They don't carry any I would use.
Nothing for a "big bad" 18" guys either (buckets, wide boys, naps).
Better tools (5/1s, caulking guns, puddy knifes, window glazing tools, ect)

Those aren't all that important as we all already have most of what we need in our favorite brands, but come replacement time... :whistling


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

Finally, Corona brushes! Why is it no one carries these things?


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

First, let me thank you all for your feedback on our site. We have listened and made some positive changes. Our mission is simple, to offer name brand, top quality painting supplies, at wholesale prices to the trade. We are adding things on a daily basis, so if you don't see something, let us know and check back with us. We also don't shy away from special orders, if you have a need, let us know and we will try our best to get it for you. We will, in the future, offer specials, exclusively to the members of ContractorTalk.com so keep an eye out. Again, your feedback is important to us, so keep it coming. If you have any tech questions about any of our products, let us know, we have been in this industry for decades and would love to help. A Big Thanks to your mod, Nathan for hosting such a great site!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

ThePaintStore said:


> We will, in the future, offer specials, exclusively to the members of ContractorTalk.com so keep an eye out.


 :thumbup: Can't wait!


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

um, ...

I live in Canada, so I'll just sit here on the bench and let you guys play. lol


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

What are you guys paying for Wooster 50/50 1/2" at the local paint stores where your at? On this site there $3.94 per for a case of 10, I've never bought the 50/50s but this has to be a good price, no?

.98 for a 5er screen I know is good.

I would like to see some purdy pro extra glide 3" brushes, as well as the purdy pros angle brushes.

Me thinks if these arn't intro rates on these supplies I will be changing my buying habits.


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

*Purdy Pro-Extra Added*

Based on your feedback, we have added the *Purdy Pro-Extra* line of paint brushes. We will be adding new items daily, let us know what you would like to see and we'll do our best!


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

ThePaintStore said:


> Based on your feedback, we have added the *Purdy Pro-Extra* line of paint brushes. We will be adding new items daily, let us know what you would like to see and we'll do our best!


Now thats a quick reponse.When do you expect the "Pro Extras to be up on the site?


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

donb1959 said:


> Now thats a quick reponse.When do you expect the "Pro Extras to be up on the site?


They should be available now, click on the *Purdy* tab at the top of the page. More coming later this afternoon. Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

donb1959 said:


> Now thats a quick reponse.When do you expect the "Pro Extras to be up on the site?


http://www.thepaintstore.com/product_p/1527.htm


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Well if you guys are taking requests......

I can't find any *Purdy Elites* anywhere local.

I plan on ordering some online probably 2 - 2 1/2 inch angled Elites Dales.


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

metomeya said:


> Well if you guys are taking requests......
> 
> I can't find any *Purdy Elites* anywhere local.
> 
> I plan on ordering some online probably 2 - 2 1/2 inch angled Elites Dales.


I am only able to get a 2-1/2" size right now and availabilty is low. Check the site under *Purdy*, your item is listed. Iwould have to call on Monday and check availabilty for certain. Please send me a note and I'll get back to you on Monday [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

*great prices*

I just placed an order also. Amazing prices on everything especially drops.

Thanks Dan


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

We should get together and post what we are paying at our vendors for these items, give every one a little insight.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

donb1959 said:


> We should get together and post what we are paying at our vendors for these items, give every one a little insight.


From the couple things I buy that this site offers...

Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck Angle Sash Brush
Only place to get them here wants $16.99 for the 2.5s. They sell for $9.23

Wooster "Sherlock" Roller Frame 9"
SW wants $ 8.99. They sell for $4.98.

Heavy Duty 8oz Canvas Drop Cloth 4' x 15' Runner
I just paid $14.99 ON SALE. They sell for $8.30

Insane the price drop!!!

Now here is what I want from the site. No need for bulk load up, but just a few of each... 

Wooster:
Ultra/Pro Firm Willow - 1", 1.5", 2" (4181)
Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck - 2.5" & 3" (4174)
Sherlock Wide Boy (BR047)
Wide Boy Bucket (8614)
4-Gallon Bucket (8616)
Sherlock GT (R058, R059, R064)

Dripless:
ETS 2000 Caulking Gun <<< These things are GREAT!

Hyde:
1 1/2" Flexible MaxxGrip Putty Knife (06100)
3" Flexible MaxxGrip Scraper (06350)
6" Flexible MaxxGrip HammerHead Joint Knife (06870)
2 1/2" 6-IN-1 MaxxGrip Hammer Head Painter's Tool (06980)


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Just placed an order for a few items. There was a small glitch in filling out the address section. Email Richard and with in 10 mins on a Sunday night he had the site reworked to fix the problem. Now thats service:clap: 

Many thanks Richard

Stan


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

GLK said:


> Now here is what I want from the site. No need for bulk load up, but just a few of each...
> 
> Wooster:
> Ultra/Pro Firm Willow - 1", 1.5", 2" (4181)
> ...


What is this, your X-mas list? :laughing:


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> What is this, your X-mas list? :laughing:


Sure is! I'm a little broke right now, so if you feel like taking the tab it'd be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

GLK said:


> From the couple things I buy that this site offers...
> 
> Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck Angle Sash Brush
> Only place to get them here wants $16.99 for the 2.5s. They sell for $9.23
> ...


 
Check the site tomorrow, I should have some of your "wish list" available.
Thanks
ThePaintStore.com


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Colossus Pro-Extra Roller Cover*

I use the Colossus Pro-Extra Roller Cover 1/2' variety almost exclusively, these are propritory to Purdy, and I'm not sure how many here use them, I thnk they're the greatest since sliced bread, so if you feel it would be worth your while to carry them, let me know, I also buy the Pro-Extra cageless frames during the year.

And as an aside, I'm putting an order together now, want to make sure I order in bulk enough that my order is inline with the shipping cost. How long can I expect the prices that are on the site now to play?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

donb1959 said:


> I use the Colossus Pro-Extra Roller Cover 1/2' variety almost exclusively, these are propritory to Purdy, and I'm not sure how many here use them, I thnk they're the greatest since sliced bread, so if you feel it would be worth your while to carry them, let me know, I also buy the Pro-Extra cageless frames during the year.
> 
> And as an aside, I'm putting an order together now, want to make sure I order in bulk enough that my order is inline with the shipping cost. How long can I expect the prices that are on the site now to play?
> 
> ...


 
Don,
Please go to the site and at the bottom of the home page there is a "Contact Us" button. Send me an email and I'll fill you in on the prices for those items. Nathan has been very kind to let me participate in this discussion and I don't want to violate his policies.
Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

ThePaintStore said:


> Don,
> Nathan has been very kind to let me participate in this discussion and I don't want to violate his policies.
> Thanks


As long as you keep it in this thread your fine. Thanks for responding to questions. It's great to have a supplier actually listen :thumbsup:


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

*Feedback Wanted*

For all of you that have visited our site, we would appreciate your feedback. Please tell us what you think of the site. Let us know what you liked, what you didn't like, let us know what you would like to see included on the site (products, topics...). Let us know if it was easy to navigate and find things? Please go to this link: https://www.thepaintstore.com/Articles.asp?ID=83 and give us your thoughts. Everyone who participates, will receive a coupon code for a a Free Heavy Duty 9" Roller Frame with any order. Thanks for your input!

ThePaintStore.com


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I left you guys some feedback....and I'll say the same thing here. My order was shipped and arrived quite quickly, everything was in it, and very neatly packaged. I am very happy with the service....including how helpful and willing to listen you guys are. I can say for sure this is the place I will be using for most of my sundries in the future, and because of the service I would be quite happy and confident in recommending your site to anyone who needs your services. 

For the CT.com guys.....buy up fellaz. Prices are great, and service is awesome. Thanks thepaintstore.com!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Anyone else get an order? How did it go?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Just placed an order. Great price on the canvas runners 3 for $18.00! Great rates on shipping, if they expand their caulking selection it will be cheap than running to the home creapo.


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah I recieved mine also, very prompt and packed well. Not to mention some great prices. I will buy again very shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Got my order today. They package the stuff like the are sending fine artwork. The 4x12 runner tarps are perfect. The utility knives are nice, but the caulking gun is a piece of junk. 

Overall- quick prompt delivery (the delivery price is way to low $5.00 for 25 lbs). Good quality merchandise at a very fair price.


Let me know if they get better caulking guns.

BTW- I am selling the free roller frame that came with my order---


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Got my order today. They package the stuff like the are sending fine artwork. The 4x12 runner tarps are perfect. The utility knives are nice, but the caulking gun is a piece of junk.
> 
> Overall- quick prompt delivery (the delivery price is way to low $5.00 for 25 lbs). Good quality merchandise at a very fair price.
> 
> ...


Try the one I listed above. SW got them for like $12, but they are sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

I know you guys carry Coronas,

but I don't see any Chinex brushes from them.

I can't find them anywhere. I'm looking for the 2.5 inch, pearl or excalibur.


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

metomeya said:


> I know you guys carry Coronas,
> 
> but I don't see any Chinex brushes from them.
> 
> I can't find them anywhere. I'm looking for the 2.5 inch, pearl or excalibur.


Please use this link https://www.thepaintstore.com/Articles.asp?ID=83 and let me know the quantity you are looking for and I will gladly special order them for you. I'll reply to you with your price. It usually takes about a week to turn around. Thanks

ThePaintStore.com


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

*I've Ordered*

I ordered from them and received my order in two days (Im in Chicago area) everything was fine with the order, I use Wooster roller sleeves and was looking to try Arroworthy sleeves and he has them at great prices. His Wooster sleeves were priced lower then the paint store here in Chicago. I have only gotten the cheaper at pro shows.

To the person that said shipping was high for drops could be because of the weight, they are heavy. His Purdy brush prices were good also.

Not to many places online that sell good paint sundries at good prices.

Mark


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

*ordered & recieved*

Some good products and some good prices. I did'nt see any purdy xl swans. or pips. 
I am pleased with my purchase and the shipping fees as well as shipping speed. 
I will buy from again. :thumbup:


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

Workaholic said:


> Some good products and some good prices. I did'nt see any purdy xl swans. or pips.
> I am pleased with my purchase and the shipping fees as well as shipping speed.
> I will buy from again. :thumbup:


Check the site later this week, more Purdy brushes are being added. Thank you for your positive feedback. We try very hard to ship out orders the same day they are received and offer wholesale prices direct to the contractor.
ThePaintStore.com


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

*Big April Sale!*

We are offering all ContractorTalk members a 5% Discount off our wholesale prices from now through April 31st. Use Coupon Code: *April5* at checkout. (Minimum $50 order) Thanks for all of your support and positive feedback!

Use this link: http://www.thepaintstore.com/?Click=140

ThePaintStore.com


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks The Paint Store. This is great. I've learned alot about business just from The Paint Store's conduct. On time orders, precise orders, efficient orders, great customer service, intent on serving the customer, and great prices. I'm sure there aren't too many of us here, who would stay with them IF their prices went up a couple cents, as they have shown us all of the aforementioned qualities. What our customers want, a listening ear, promptness, preciseness, efficiency, and treated right. This is what I've learned. Keep it up!:clap: :clap:


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

whens the next special going on for 5% off?


----------



## Eric S (Feb 12, 2006)

I am an apprentice handyman. I have been most interested and active about further developement of my painting knowledge and skills. I have had a hell of a time cleaning my brushes and decided to invest in a spinner from ThePaintStore.com the order was put through within hours and shipped same day. The spinner was waiting for me 2 or 3 days after order. I'm happy. Have not used spinner yet but, looking forward to it. As I progress with my doings I am sure I willl be wishing that they sold more stuff.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

HUDSONVALLEYEXT said:


> whens the next special going on for 5% off?


Yes there should of been a fathers day special, maybe for Independence day......


----------



## twocoats (Oct 10, 2006)

try the Corona Cortez line of brushes, they are good for oil or water-based paints, have used them this way for years without a problem


----------



## KJLinden2002 (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the site. I will definitely buy from you guys next. I need some of those runners. Also, how about throwing in some shirts? You know, to keep up with your competitors. Also, how about selling some paint at those prices!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

HUDSONVALLEYEXT said:


> whens the next special going on for 5% off?


Good question! 

J


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Nathan said:


> We have a new sponsor for the Painting Topic and I'm pretty excited about it. It's a new website called:
> 
> *www.ThePaintStore.com*
> 
> ...


Great Prices Indeed.
I will be ordering from them soon!!


----------

